# Percy Reach, Trent River, ON



## ems3

I have been coming here fishing, a week per year in early June, about 5 years in the 1970's and then again for the last few years. We stay at Jake's Blue Roof Cottages and fish for pike. The pike fishing is great and I know where to find them. I have always heard there are walleye here but never have caught one nor seen anyone else catch one. I have heard "up by the lock," tried there with no success, but the location seems too general. Plus, I am used to lake fishing for walleye so I have no feel for what would be a good spot for river fishing for walleye or what I should be throwing at them to get them to bite. I will be back aghain this year in June and any suggestions and specifics would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

I've been going to the Trent River for yrs also. I stay at Terrace lawn cottages..in the the town of Trent very close to Hastings. Do a search here for info on the Trent. I have a lot of old posts.
I go up the last Saturday in June for 10days. The river walleyes are there u got to get in the WEEDS.. 

When you going up ?


----------



## ems3

Thanks Mike.

I will be there the June 7th for a week. Like I said, I never river fished for walleyes, always been lake fishing. I always thought you wanted to fish rocky bottoms, not in the weeds. I assume sparse weeds, not the cabbage like pike fishing. I think I know a spot like that at Percy Reach. I'll have to give it a try. Can you recommend what lures I should throw at them?


----------



## Buick Riviera

Although I have never fished the area, I have fished for walleyes in a Canadian river system in weeds. We always had great luck fish a floating Rapala over the weed bed from dusk to dark. During the day, a _vertical presentation of an 1/8th oz. leadhead/twister tail. You have to dabble vertical or you'll be hung up all the time.

Buick_


----------



## ems3

Thanks Buick!


----------



## horsefish

I have been going up to that area once or twice a year since the early 70's (started when I was like 6 or 7 years old). Used to stay at Percy Boom Haven and started staying at Blue Roof when Jake and Trudy bought it. While I don't target walleye, I do pick up a few fishing for smallmouth and large mouth. We go up in mid July. Walley fishing there can be difficult due to the fact that it is pretty shallow for the most part and I can't provide specific advice since I don't target them. One bit of advice I can give is talk to some of the other folks around the camp. Most are generally not to tight lipped about what they are doing and will likely give you some more specific ideas. When I have caught them, it has been 'up by the lock' as stated, generally in the channel in areas with a good weedline. They are all over up there but getting them to bite is tough during the day and I don't fish at night cause the skeeters will carry you off.  The biggest I caught up there was about 7lbs. and I got him flipping for bass. Got to watch him sneak up and suck in my bait. 

Note that they do have a size limit now, so make sure to check out the regulations on that.

Bob


----------



## firehawkmph

Ems,
As a kid, the Trent was our family vacation for about 15 years. We stayed in a group of cottages just upriver from yours. Although the blue roof cottages back then were called "Archers Blue roof cottages". Probably the same place, maybe change of owners. I think the people that owned our cottages were the Hendricks. We used to go upriver from there to where the river bayed out and turned to the right. If you went another ten minutes or so, you hit the lock. My dad used to like catching the big blue cats. We would fish in that bay and use live perch for bate. Big treble hook, 5' wire leader on an eagle claw rod with a mitchell 300. Biggest ones were in the 25# range. We used to catch a lot of big bluegill, pike, bass, eels, gars, you name it. They used to take some very big muskie from that river back in the 50s-60s. There were pics of muskies in the owner's general store in the 40+# range. Post some pics if you can. Good memories.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mirrocraft mike

Hey ems ...Wheres the report ..We are leaving Tuesday night...Hope you had a good safe trip..


----------



## ems3

Hi Mike,

Sorry about the delay is reporting. No walleye but caught plenty of pike. I caught 21 in 4 days of fishing. Nothing of size as average was probably 24-26 inches, biggest was 32 inches. Caught nearly all of them in various locations upstream of the island across from Jakes. I didn't fish much for walleyes as I just was not confident that I would catch any based on talking to others there. Reports were that they were scarce. We did have a great time and will be back next year. We also caught some nice bass but had to toss them back. Godd luck to you on your trip.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

Thanks for the report....Gotta love those pikies...Any road construction messes on the way up ?


----------

